# Lo scherzo da voi  fatto e meglio/peggio riuscito ?



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Io l’ho fatto a mio marito un annetto fa , dopo aver ritirato la sua macchina nuova ed entusiasta della sua scelta, dopo essersela studiata nei minimi dettagli per tutto il weekend, per comodità la domenica pomeriggio dopo un giro insieme  per “testarla” non l’ha messa in box e l’ha lasciata nel parcheggio (privato ovviamente essendo un pò paranoico dei mezzi di famiglia), dato che si doveva uscire a cena la sera, si è abbioccato sul divano, ho preso le chiavi e gliel’ho nascosta nella vietta adiacente a casa ns.

Rusultato : ha parlato  con tutti i santi del paradiso strillando come un’aquila, sbattimento totale e sguardo a palla incredulo (abitando tra l’altro in zona veramente limitrofa e quindi poco pericolosa, non se lo aspettava), ho tenuto un po’ il gioco poi francamente quando mi ha chiesto “accompagnami dai carabinieri” e la cosa si faceva sempre più pesante ho dovuto mollare il colpo……non credo che scherzerò mai più su tale argomento, ho rischiato il linciaggio da padre e figlio.

(però mi sono divertita parecchio i primi istanti)

Spero di non scatenare l’ira dei maniaci della propria auto/moto ….

Vorrei replicare con la moto di mio figlio ma non sono più credibile a sto punto.


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Io ho fatto una cosa simile
Avevo l’auto di coniuge
La mia era dal meccanico 
Lo chiamo al telefono con la voce rotta per dirgli che avevo rifatto tutta la fiancata sulla colonna del cancello 
Quando ho sentito il silenzio io avuto paura di un infarto


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho fatto una cosa simile
> Avevo l’auto di coniuge
> La mia era dal meccanico
> Lo chiamo al telefono con la voce rotta per dirgli che avevo rifatto tutta la fiancata sulla colonna del cancello
> Quando ho sentito il silenzio io avuto paura di un infarto


io non avevo calcolato l'infarto ahahahah  mi è andata bene comunque a parte le bestemmie....


----------



## Lara3 (13 Gennaio 2022)

M


Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io l’ho fatto a mio marito un annetto fa , dopo aver ritirato la sua macchina nuova ed entusiasta della sua scelta, dopo essersela studiata nei minimi dettagli per tutto il weekend, per comodità la domenica pomeriggio dopo un giro insieme  per “testarla” non l’ha messa in box e l’ha lasciata nel parcheggio (privato ovviamente essendo un pò paranoico dei mezzi di famiglia), dato che si doveva uscire a cena la sera, si è abbioccato sul divano, ho preso le chiavi e gliel’ho nascosta nella vietta adiacente a casa ns.
> 
> Rusultato : ha parlato  con tutti i santi del paradiso strillando come un’aquila, sbattimento totale e sguardo a palla incredulo (abitando tra l’altro in zona veramente limitrofa e quindi poco pericolosa, non se lo aspettava), ho tenuto un po’ il gioco poi francamente quando mi ha chiesto “accompagnami dai carabinieri” e la cosa si faceva sempre più pesante ho dovuto mollare il colpo……non credo che scherzerò mai più su tale argomento, ho rischiato il linciaggio da padre e figlio.
> 
> ...


Mai fatto scherzi così… sono una santa


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

gli uomini non hanno replicato hanno solo riso, possibile mai che nessuno si incazzi per uno scherzo del genere? 

ma chi ho sposato???


----------



## ologramma (13 Gennaio 2022)

se non lo sai tu?
 vuoi che o sappiamo noi


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> se non lo sai tu?
> vuoi che o sappiamo noi


un maniaco dei mezzi di trasporto bici, moto, auto


----------



## ologramma (13 Gennaio 2022)

io no , forse quando è nuova mi rode parcheggio largo per evitare sportellate , ma contro gli incivili  che possiamo farci la mia ultima macchina comperata nuova , ad agosto in un parcheggio di un centro commerciale  ,dopo una sosta di una ora , ritorno e gli occhi mi vanno su l parafango posteriore che copre la ruota e vedo un segno nero , ricordo la macchina vicina  che era andata via , e ce n'era un altra  , comunque o una ruota o un paraurti di plastica  lo hanno fatto .
Ritornato a casa l'ho pulita  con solvente  danno irrisorio  due puntini dove è venuta via la vernice e piccole strusciature che non si notano .
Però certe cose ti fanno , scusa eh , incazzare di brutto


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io no , forse quando è nuova mi rode parcheggio largo per evitare sportellate , ma contro gli incivili  che possiamo farci la mia ultima macchina comperata nuova , ad agosto in un parcheggio di un centro commerciale  ,dopo una sosta di una ora , ritorno e gli occhi mi vanno su l parafango posteriore che copre la ruota e vedo un segno nero , ricordo la macchina vicina  che era andata via , e ce n'era un altra  , comunque o una ruota o un paraurti di plastica  lo hanno fatto .
> Ritornato a casa l'ho pulita  con solvente  danno irrisorio  due puntini dove è venuta via la vernice e piccole strusciature che non si notano .
> Però certe cose ti fanno , scusa eh , incazzare di brutto


sono d'accordo con te, in giro ci sono proprio degli incivili ( e pure un pò stronzi)


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Mai fatto scherzi. Io li odio perché credo sempre a quello che mi viene detto e mi sembra proprio approfittarsene.
Però una volta @omicron anch’io ho telefonato al mio allora fidanzato per dirgli che gli avevo strisciato tutta una fiancata. Mi rispose “Sono cose che capitano “ Fu uno dei motivi per cui decisi di sposarlo.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io l’ho fatto a mio marito un annetto fa , dopo aver ritirato la sua macchina nuova ed entusiasta della sua scelta, dopo essersela studiata nei minimi dettagli per tutto il weekend, per comodità la domenica pomeriggio dopo un giro insieme  per “testarla” non l’ha messa in box e l’ha lasciata nel parcheggio (privato ovviamente essendo un pò paranoico dei mezzi di famiglia), dato che si doveva uscire a cena la sera, si è abbioccato sul divano, ho preso le chiavi e gliel’ho nascosta nella vietta adiacente a casa ns.
> 
> Rusultato : ha parlato  con tutti i santi del paradiso strillando come un’aquila, sbattimento totale e sguardo a palla incredulo (abitando tra l’altro in zona veramente limitrofa e quindi poco pericolosa, non se lo aspettava), ho tenuto un po’ il gioco poi francamente quando mi ha chiesto “accompagnami dai carabinieri” e la cosa si faceva sempre più pesante ho dovuto mollare il colpo……non credo che scherzerò mai più su tale argomento, ho rischiato il linciaggio da padre e figlio.
> 
> ...


Non posso raccontarli nei dettagli perché diventerei immediatamente identificabile.

coppa vinta a calcetto, messa in cima ad armadio dell’ufficio piena rasa d’acqua fino al bordo, il capo entra si incuriosisce e la prende per guardarla, alzandosi in punta di piedi. Lavato.

domopack stesa tra l’asse del water e il water nel bagno delle signore. Collega lavata di pipì.

telefonico, mi sono finto mobiliere, informando che la consegna sarebbe stata rimandata a domani, a persona completamente ignara.
e impanicata.

telefonico, fintomi ecclesiastico, raccontai alla mamma del ragazzo che la sua richiesta di venire accolto nell’ordine dei frati carmelitani scalzi era stata accettata, telefonavo per chiedere le misure per praparare il saio


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non posso raccontarli nei dettagli perché diventerei immediatamente identificabile.
> 
> coppa vinta a calcetto, messa in cima ad armadio dell’ufficio piena rasa d’acqua fino al bordo, il capo entra si incuriosisce e la prende per guardarla, alzandosi in punta di piedi. Lavato.
> 
> ...


*la più tremenda *
ahahahahahahaha   ricevuti no?


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai fatto scherzi. Io li odio perché credo sempre a quello che mi viene detto e mi sembra proprio approfittarsene.
> Però una volta @omicron anch’io ho telefonato al mio allora fidanzato per dirgli che gli avevo strisciato tutta una fiancata. Mi rispose “*Sono cose che capitano *“ Fu uno dei motivi per cui decisi di sposarlo.


qui da me se capitano siamo in lutto per giorni, ma ognuno avendo la sua fa quel casso che vuole 
anche se onestamente la macchina tutta sgraffignata non piace nemmeno a me, quindi sto attenta, ma non maniacalmente


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> *la più tremenda *
> ahahahahahahaha   ricevuti no?


Il sacco.
Ho anche stracciato le lenzuola, ero in colonia, rimasi senza lenzuola per tutta la vacanza e le presi anche da mia mamma.
lo sai come si fa?
si prende il lenzuolo sopra ed anziché mandarlo giu ai piedi lo giri sotto e lo metti sotto dalla parte del cuscino così si accorcia di bestia. e vai dentro coi piedi e spingi perché pensi che sia piegato male.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> gli uomini non hanno replicato hanno solo riso, possibile mai che nessuno si incazzi per uno scherzo del genere?
> 
> ma chi ho sposato???


Mio padre ti avrebbe sepolto viva 
La tua unica speranza, la sua mancata sopravvivenza allo choc.


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mio padre ti avrebbe sepolto viva
> La tua unica speranza, la sua mancata sopravvivenza allo choc.


infatti poi dopo la coalizione padre/figlio per un attimo ho temuto il peggio per me


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> qui da me se capitano siamo in lutto per giorni, ma ognuno avendo la sua fa quel casso che vuole
> anche se onestamente la macchina tutta sgraffignata non piace nemmeno a me, quindi sto attenta, ma non maniacalmente


Era chiaro che non era uno fissato con la macchina, che pure non aveva un graffio prima.
Per è fondamentale che le persone non facciano una tragedie per quello che per me sono cose risolvibili.


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era chiaro che non era uno fissato con la macchina, che pure non aveva un graffio prima.
> Per è fondamentale che le persone non facciano una tragedie per *quello che per me* sono cose risolvibili.


*hai detto bene....*
poi condivido che tutto è risolvibile oggettivamente, ci mancherebbe anche che un auto/moto o che altro  sia, possa essere di vitale  importanza
ma ognuno ha le "passioni", "tare"  chiamiamole come vogliamo.
un graffio, una strisciata sono forse meno gravi di un ipotetico  furto di un auto ritirata tre gg prima


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> *hai detto bene....*
> poi condivido che tutto è risolvibile oggettivamente, ci mancherebbe anche che un auto/moto o che altro  sia, possa essere di vitale  importanza
> ma ognuno ha le "passioni", "tare"  chiamiamole come vogliamo.
> un graffio, una strisciata sono forse meno gravi di un ipotetico  furto di un auto ritirata tre gg prima


Per dire il mio fidanzato era andato all’università in auto e tornato con il bus. Si era dimenticato della macchina. Il mattino dopo aveva pensato che l’avessero rubata. Ma è corso a lezione e ...ha visto l’auto parcheggiata davanti alla facoltà.


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per dire il mio fidanzato era andato all’università in auto e tornato con il bus. Si era dimenticato della macchina. Il mattino dopo aveva pensato che l’avessero rubata. Ma è corso a lezione e ...ha visto l’auto parcheggiata davanti alla facoltà.


 praticamente l'opposto del mio...
Ma beh queste cose penso siano meno gravi di altre.
In fondo a me fa pure piacere,  la mia macchinetta è sempre tutta lustra e controllata, cosa che io farei se non una volta ogni morte di papa occupandomi di altro.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> praticamente l'opposto del mio...
> Ma beh queste cose penso siano meno gravi di altre.
> In fondo a me fa pure piacere,  la mia macchinetta è sempre tutta lustra e controllata, cosa che io farei se non una volta ogni morte di papa occupandomi di altro.


Nella mia temo di trovare i funghi.
La manutenzione la faceva lui. Era svagato*, ma l’auto la puliva. 
*Poi è stato ben in grado di reggere le menzogne del tradimento.


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella mia temo di trovare i funghi.
> La manutenzione la faceva lui. Era svagato*, ma l’auto la puliva.
> *Poi è stato ben in grado di reggere le menzogne del tradimento.


 qualcosa di buono l'ha fatto con l manutenzione mezzo ..


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io non avevo calcolato l'infarto ahahahah  mi è andata bene comunque a parte le bestemmie....


Si poi sono partite anche quelle 
Il meglio era mio suocero in sottofondo che gli diceva
“Ti prende per il culo”
Quando poi gli ho riportato la macchina 
Ha comunque fatto tutto il giro per controllare


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai fatto scherzi. Io li odio perché credo sempre a quello che mi viene detto e mi sembra proprio approfittarsene.
> Però una volta @omicron anch’io ho telefonato al mio allora fidanzato per dirgli che gli avevo strisciato tutta una fiancata. Mi rispose “Sono cose che capitano “ Fu uno dei motivi per cui decisi di sposarlo.


Se mi avesse risposto in quel modo avrei pensato di aver sbagliato numero


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per dire il mio fidanzato era andato all’università in auto e tornato con il bus. Si era dimenticato della macchina. Il mattino dopo aveva pensato che l’avessero rubata. Ma è corso a lezione e ...ha visto l’auto parcheggiata davanti alla facoltà.


Anche un mio amico era andato al lavoro in auto ed era tornato in treno 
Ma lui era anche quello che quando andavamo a scuola si dimenticava lo zaino a casa


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si poi sono partite anche quelle
> Il meglio era mio suocero in sottofondo che gli diceva
> “Ti prende per il culo”
> Quando poi gli ho riportato la macchina
> Ha comunque fatto tutto il giro per controllare


 un controllino , non si sa mai


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> un controllino , non si sa mai


Eh scherzi?
Poi quando gliel’ho battuta davvero
(Pochino pochino sotto il paraurti)
Ha fatto anche poche scene
Lo stesso quando l’ho presa a cazzotti che ho ammaccato tutto il montante dello sportello


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche un mio amico era andato al lavoro in auto ed era tornato in treno
> Ma lui era anche quello che quando andavamo a scuola si dimenticava lo zaino a casa


Mio figlio lo inseguivo in macchina dietro al  pulmann gesticolando come un invasata perche avevo il suo zaino in macchina un paio di volte alla settimana, usciva per andare a scuola con le mani in tasca SENZA ZAINO.


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh scherzi?
> Poi quando gliel’ho battuta davvero
> (Pochino pochino sotto il paraurti)
> Ha fatto anche poche scene
> Lo stesso quando l’ho presa a cazzotti che ho ammaccato tutto il montante dello sportello


Dai allora è  fin troppo buono
Io se prendo a cazzotti una delle macchine mi fanno la valigia e mi rifilano dietro pure il cane visto che per sbaglio potrebbe fargli pipi sui cerchi


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Dai allora è  fin troppo buono
> Io se prendo a cazzotti una delle macchine mi fanno la valigia e mi rifilano dietro pure il cane visto che per sbaglio potrebbe fargli pipi sui cerchi


Eh 
O prendevo a cazzotti la macchina o accoppavo mia sorella
E comunque non avrei nai pensato di riuscire ad ammaccare il montante


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh scherzi?
> Poi quando gliel’ho battuta davvero
> (Pochino pochino sotto il paraurti)
> Ha fatto anche poche scene
> Lo stesso *quando l’ho presa a cazzotti *che ho ammaccato tutto il montante dello sportello


Che dolore!


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Il più bello era anche illegale, per cui non lo racconto.


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il più bello era anche illegale, per cui non lo racconto.


dai racconta.......ometti quello che proprio non si può


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il più bello era anche illegale, per cui non lo racconto.


Magari é prescritto.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Niente di criminale, solo una leggerissima deviazione del traffico verso una strada chiusa.
Un po' da amici miei.


----------



## Vera (14 Gennaio 2022)

Il più memorabile non è stato partorito da me ma sono stata tirata in mezzo.
Sono stata fermata da dei ragazzi convincendomi a partecipare ad uno scherzo che volevano fare ad un loro amico prossimo alle nozze.
Così mi sono finta un'amante distrutta e delusa dal suo comportamento. Avevo appena scoperto di essere incinta e lui, invece di prendersi le sue responsabilità, aveva continuato bellamente a fare la sua vita.


----------



## Gattaro42 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ad una collega ho preparato un file con domande di un cliente assurde, a cui avrebbe dovuto rispondere lei da sola perchè dal giorno dopo io e gli altri del gruppo andavamo in ferie. Ha passato un pomeriggio cercando aiuto da chiunque ma tutti leggendo le domande avevano capito che era uno scherzo e si scansavano dall'aiutarla.

Ad una ragazza alla mensa dell' università, dei suoi amici le avevano nascosto la borsa con la tesi mentre lei era a pagare. Nemmeno li conoscevo ma pranzavamo vicini e avevo sentito, così quando lei mi ha chiesto se avessi visto cos'era successo avevo retto il gioco descrivendo il furto. 
Lei poi mi ha mandato a quel paese, i suoi amici mi offrirono il caffè.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Vabbè vi meritate di essere illusi. Scherzi orrendi.

Vedo il gusto di sentirsi superiori, mettendo in difficoltà o facendo soffrire gli altri.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ah tra quelli subiti ho dimenticato questo.

stavo camminando su una spiaggia libera in una giornata estiva.
ad un certo punto dei ragazzi disposti a cerchio come a giocare a pallavolo mi urlano “palla!”
mi volto e su un un asciugamano steso poco lontano da me sulla sabbia c’era effettivamente una palla.
quindi sono andato lì a prenderla.
appena mi son piegato, da sotto l’asciugamano, sotterrato nella sabbia, si è alzato un tizio tutto ricoperto di sabbia.

ho preso un tale spavento che istintivamente gli ho tirato un calcio in faccia centrandolo sul naso, io gli ero in piedi di fianco e lui era seduto.

tra lo spavento e il senso di colpa, sono scappato via dalla vergogna. 
e loro tutti che ridevano tiranne lo zombie.


----------



## Vera (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè vi meritate di essere illusi. Scherzi orrendi.
> 
> Vedo il gusto di sentirsi superiori, mettendo in difficoltà o facendo soffrire gli altri.


Vedi cose che non esistono. Chiamasi scherzo.
Sono sicura non sia morto nessuno. Ci si fa una risata e via.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè vi meritate di essere illusi. Scherzi orrendi.
> Vedo il gusto di sentirsi superiori, mettendo in difficoltà o facendo soffrire gli altri.


Che noia.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Vedi cose che non esistono. Chiamasi scherzo.
> Sono sicura non sia morto nessuno. Ci si fa una risata e via.


Davvero si sono divertite anche le vittime?
Quando succede ai figli li trovate ugualmente divertenti?


----------



## Vera (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero si sono divertite anche le vittime?
> Quando succede ai figli li trovate ugualmente divertenti?


Sì, nel mio caso si sono divertiti tantissimo. Alla fine siamo anche andati a prendere qualcosa da bere tutti insieme. 
Per fortuna c'è chi prende la vita con più leggerezza.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè vi meritate di essere illusi. Scherzi orrendi.
> 
> Vedo il gusto di sentirsi superiori, mettendo in difficoltà o facendo soffrire gli altri.


Sempre meglio del tuo gusto di rompere i coglioni ogni due minuti pure sugli scherzi.
E vattene un po' affanculo ogni tanto, che male non ti fa.


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non posso raccontarli nei dettagli perché diventerei immediatamente identificabile.
> 
> coppa vinta a calcetto, messa in cima ad armadio dell’ufficio piena rasa d’acqua fino al bordo, il capo entra si incuriosisce e la prende per guardarla, alzandosi in punta di piedi. Lavato.
> 
> ...


sei un criminale    io ti menavo


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sei un criminale    io ti menavo


Vuoi il saio anche tu?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sempre meglio del tuo gusto di rompere i coglioni ogni due minuti pure sugli scherzi.
> E vattene un po' affanculo ogni tanto, che male non ti fa.


Effettivamente….


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vuoi il saio anche tu?


per carità...


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè vi meritate di essere illusi. Scherzi orrendi.
> 
> Vedo il gusto di sentirsi superiori, mettendo in difficoltà o facendo soffrire gli altri.


Gli scherzi si fanno sempre con chi sai che si divertirà comunque quando lo scoprirà.
Di solito è così.
Tra noi amici si fanno gavettoni o si viene trascinati in acqua.
Amen. Se capita non mi offendo, di certo prima scappo.
Non si fanno a chi non sta al gioco, anche perché sarebbe bullismo.
Non mescolerei le cose.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il più memorabile non è stato partorito da me ma sono stata tirata in mezzo.
> Sono stata fermata da dei ragazzi convincendomi a partecipare ad uno scherzo che volevano fare ad un loro amico prossimo alle nozze.
> Così mi sono finta un'amante distrutta e delusa dal suo comportamento. Avevo appena scoperto di essere incinta e lui, invece di prendersi le sue responsabilità, aveva continuato bellamente a fare la sua vita.


E quando l'ha scoperto?
Cioè, il finale?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Gli scherzi si fanno sempre con chi sai che si divertirà comunque quando lo scoprirà.
> Di solito è così.
> Tra noi amici si fanno gavettoni o si viene trascinati in acqua.
> Amen. Se capita non mi offendo, di certo prima scappo.
> ...


Non mi pare che fossero tutti consenzienti.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi pare che fossero tutti consenzienti.


Neanche noi ad ascoltare te, eppure parli


----------



## Gattara28 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Io cattivo (a mia discolpa, ero piccola). Ho chiamato il telefono azzurro spacciandoslmi per una bambina maltrattata


----------



## oriente70 (14 Gennaio 2022)

A un mio amico che aveva appena comprato la sua prima enduro  tappino di gomma dentro lo spinotto della candela .. Avviamento a pedivella  e noi seduti al bar che ci gustavamo la scena   sudava  come una fontanella


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Io cattivo (a mia discolpa, ero piccola). Ho chiamato il telefono azzurro spacciandoslmi per una bambina maltrattata


 il telefono azzurro 
Mia mamma me lo diceva sempre quando mi sgridava e piangevo


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè vi meritate di essere illusi. Scherzi orrendi.
> 
> Vedo il gusto di sentirsi superiori, mettendo in difficoltà o facendo soffrire gli altri.


guarda, non capire gli scherzi è come farsi spiegare le barzellette.   non depone a tuo favore.    ma che sei rintronata lo dovresti sapere da sola


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda, non capire gli scherzi è come farsi spiegare le barzellette.   non depone a tuo favore.    ma che sei rintronata lo dovresti sapere da sola


Li hai letti tutti?
Lo scherzo telefonico di cercare Marisa e poi chiamare come Marisa l’ho fatto. Avevo 14 anni.
Poi ho capito che, non sapendo nulla delle persone che rispondevano, avrei potuto chiamare chi stava male o aveva avuto un lutto.
Non si sa come può prendere lo scherzo l’altra persona e il divertimento è minimo, rispetto al rischio di creare problemi.
Non mi piace divertirmi a spese degli altri. Ma si vede anche qui.
Rintronata? Se vuol dire non prendere in giro le persone per le loro debolezze, sicuro.


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Li hai letti tutti?
> Lo scherzo telefonico di cercare Marisa e poi chiamare come Marisa l’ho fatto. Avevo 14 anni.
> Poi ho capito che, non sapendo nulla delle persone che rispondevano, avrei potuto chiamare chi stava male o aveva avuto un lutto.
> Non si sa come può prendere lo scherzo l’altra persona e il divertimento è minimo, rispetto al rischio di creare problemi.
> ...


sì sei rintronata.  perchè non capisci nemmeno le spiegazioni.   e nemmeno quando ti confermano che nessuno s'è fatto male, semplicemente perchè continui a proiettarti al posto della "vittima" dello scherzo.   e quindi reagisci come reagiresti se al posto loro ci fossi tu.

Ma se uno te dice che alla fine si sono fatti tutti una risata e si sono presi na birra assieme, stacce.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> avrei potuto chiamare chi stava male o aveva avuto un lutto.


Quando dico che sei perniciosa per la salute pubblica questo intendo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sei rintronata.  perchè non capisci nemmeno le spiegazioni.   e nemmeno quando ti confermano che nessuno s'è fatto male, semplicemente perchè continui a proiettarti al posto della "vittima" dello scherzo.   e quindi reagisci come reagiresti se al posto loro ci fossi tu.
> 
> Ma se uno te dice che alla fine si sono fatti tutti una risata e si sono presi na birra assieme, stacce.


Veramente non mi identifico nella vittima. Ma nemmeno in chi escogita lo scherzo.
Non tutti si sono fatti una risata, certamente. 
Se io sono rintronata, voi pure che non volete considerare altri punti di vista.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

E insiste pure.
Peggio del bullismo c'é solo il bullismo passivo-aggressivo


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente non mi identifico nella vittima. Ma nemmeno in chi escogita lo scherzo.
> Non tutti si sono fatti una risata, certamente.
> Se io sono rintronata, voi pure che non volete considerare altri punti di vista.


i punti di vista stupidi non si considerano.   già il fatto che pensi che qualcuno CERTAMENTE non si sia fatto una risata solo perchè tu non te la saresti fatta, dimostra che al solito non hai capito na sega.


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E insiste pure.
> Peggio del bullismo c'é solo il bullismo passivo-aggressivo


non è bullismo passivoaggressivo, è una donna di DNA biasseo, se si inchioda su di una cosa, piuttosto che cambiare idea si farebbe ammazzare.  mia nonna talvolta era uguale


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> i punti di vista stupidi non si considerano.   già il fatto che pensi che qualcuno CERTAMENTE non si sia fatto una risata solo perchè tu non te la saresti fatta, dimostra che al solito non hai capito na sega.


Figurati se amo le polemiche.
Occasioni ne avrei tutti i giorni.
Ma se rileggi tutti gli scherzi... solo che se piace l’idea di bullizzare, non si vuole accettare che chi non si diverte possa essere stato bullizzato.
Voglio davvero vedere se si è così tolleranti quando succede a un figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se amo le polemiche.
> Occasioni ne avrei tutti i giorni.
> Ma se rileggi tutti gli scherzi... solo che se piace l’idea di bullizzare, non si vuole accettare che chi non si diverte possa essere stato bullizzato.
> Voglio davvero vedere se si è così tolleranti quando succede a un figlio.


Comunque a me era sembrato orrendo far sparire la tesi e far sporcare di pipì.


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E quando l'ha scoperto?
> Cioè, il finale?


Quando l'hanno scoperto. C'era anche la futura moglie con lui. Lui le ha prese da lei. Non durante, dopo. Una reazione istintiva, per scaricare la tensione. Coro degli amici "Scemo! Scemo!", risate e vissero felici e contenti.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque a me era sembrato orrendo far sparire la tesi e far sporcare di pipì.


Se ti sembrano orrendi questi, guarda qua


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se amo le polemiche.
> Occasioni ne avrei tutti i giorni.
> Ma se rileggi tutti gli scherzi... solo che se piace l’idea di bullizzare, non si vuole accettare che chi non si diverte possa essere stato bullizzato.
> Voglio davvero vedere se si è così tolleranti quando succede a un figlio.


senti, se non ci arrivi, non ti devi per forza arrampicare sugli specchi.   perchè se tu consideri questo bullizzare, allora non sai cosa significhi bullizzare davvero qualcuno, ma con quello che non sai, ci si riempirebbe l'Enciclopedia Britannica, tomi dalla A lla Z


----------



## Lostris (15 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se ti sembrano orrendi questi, guarda qua


 mamma miaaaaaa
Questi sono da denuncia!

Avevo visto una serie di scherzi dove facevano uscire una Samara da una tv in un negozio di elettronica.
Diciamo considerato il contesto e la presenza anche di molte persone c’era lo spavento ma non il terrore, vedere le reazioni mi faceva ridere.
In un altro scherzo facevano comparire una bambina inquietante in un ascensore dal nulla. Qui però mi è venuta solo l’angoscia per quei poveretti.

Chiunque nella vita ha fatto BUH! per spaventare qualcuno.
Ma questa è un’altra cosa.

Da bambina tenevo mia sorella, dieci anni più piccola.
Qualche volta ho fatto finta di cadere a terra come morta, immobile e mi “divertivo a vedere le sue reazioni.

Mi zampettava intorno chiamandomi e cercando di svegliarmi. Il tono e i movimenti si facevano da stupiti a preoccupati. Quando diventava paura, e cominciava il pianto, mi “svegliavo” facendole le linguacce e il solletico, trasformando poi il tutto in risate.

Questa specie di “sadismo” nella me tredicenne l’ho spiegato con la naturale gelosia di fondo come movente.
In me c’era il compiacimento di essere unico punto di riferimento per un’altra persona, mi approfittavo dell’ingenuità di una bimba di tre anni ed ero curiosa delle sue reazioni.

Tutto bene comunque eh, ora mia sorella va dallo psicologo, ma non penso sia colpa mia 

Comunque ammetto di non amare particolarmente gli scherzi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io l’ho fatto a mio marito un annetto fa , dopo aver ritirato la sua macchina nuova ed entusiasta della sua scelta, dopo essersela studiata nei minimi dettagli per tutto il weekend, per comodità la domenica pomeriggio dopo un giro insieme  per “testarla” non l’ha messa in box e l’ha lasciata nel parcheggio (privato ovviamente essendo un pò paranoico dei mezzi di famiglia), dato che si doveva uscire a cena la sera, si è abbioccato sul divano, ho preso le chiavi e gliel’ho nascosta nella vietta adiacente a casa ns.
> 
> Rusultato : ha parlato  con tutti i santi del paradiso strillando come un’aquila, sbattimento totale e sguardo a palla incredulo (abitando tra l’altro in zona veramente limitrofa e quindi poco pericolosa, non se lo aspettava), ho tenuto un po’ il gioco poi francamente quando mi ha chiesto “accompagnami dai carabinieri” e la cosa si faceva sempre più pesante ho dovuto mollare il colpo……non credo che scherzerò mai più su tale argomento, ho rischiato il linciaggio da padre e figlio.
> 
> ...


Ho fatto il solito scherzo di nascondermi, peccato che invece di presentarsi i miei amici mi si è parata davanti una signora piuttosto anziana che si è spaventata molto e mi ha insultata. 
Subito dietro c'erano i miei amici piegati dal ridere


----------



## alberto15 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Spero di non scatenare l’ira dei maniaci della propria auto/moto ….


Guarda, giusto l'altro ieri mi sono sognato che mi avevano appena rubato la macchina che ho appena comprato. Madonna che incubo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se ti sembrano orrendi questi, guarda qua


Beh questi sono finti, come tutti quelli organizzati per spettacolo. Non vogliono denunce per infarto.



perplesso ha detto:


> senti, se non ci arrivi, non ti devi per forza arrampicare sugli specchi.   perchè se tu consideri questo bullizzare, allora non sai cosa significhi bullizzare davvero qualcuno, ma con quello che non sai, ci si riempirebbe l'Enciclopedia Britannica, tomi dalla A lla Z


Mica tutti possono sapere tutto di tutto come te 



Lostris ha detto:


> mamma miaaaaaa
> Questi sono da denuncia!
> 
> Avevo visto una serie di scherzi dove facevano uscire una Samara da una tv in un negozio di elettronica.
> ...


Ma a tredici anni non eri in grado di capire che le creavi vera paura. Era un modo per scaricare te.


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Guarda, giusto l'altro ieri mi sono sognato che mi avevano appena rubato la macchina che ho appena comprato. Madonna che incubo


posso immaginare, i sogni sono pure peggio, io una volta ho sognato che mi avevano occupato casa (mentre eravamo in vacanza) e al rientro   con un mazzo di chiavi, grandi quanto quello di San Pietro ,infilavo ogni chiave (ed erano tantissime) ripetutamente nelle serrature di accesso alla casa e insistevo agitandomi per trovare quella giusta, mentre all'interno sentivo gridare "vai via che chiamo i carabinieri"  
Quando mi sono svegliata ero in una piscina di sudore 
avrei preferito sognare che mi avessero fregato la mia macchinetta


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Guarda, giusto l'altro ieri mi sono sognato che mi avevano appena rubato la macchina che ho appena comprato. Madonna che incubo


mi hai dato un'idea....apro un 3d sui sogni


----------



## Marjanna (15 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> mamma miaaaaaa
> Questi sono da denuncia!
> 
> Avevo visto una serie di scherzi dove facevano uscire una Samara da una tv in un negozio di elettronica.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh questi sono finti, come tutti quelli organizzati per spettacolo. Non vogliono denunce per infarto.


Non sono finti... https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/poli...no-violenza-miei-e-ne-sono-fiero-1064379.html
Il pensiero che se avessero beccato una persona avanti con l'età gli faceva un infarto è venuto anche a me.
Sono molto bravi per la scenografia che creano, alcuni luoghi che scelgono, poi quello che è il montaggio con tanto di audio vari, non credo corrisponda a ciò che vede/sente chi subisce lo scherzo. Almeno non nello stesso modo. In America si son trovati chi gli ha tirato fuori una pistola.
Io avevo trovato il loro canale all'inizio, quando ancora non erano così diffusi questo tipo di video, "scary prank" su YouTube, poi tantissimi li hanno copiati, in tutto il mondo. Ma la copia non è mai l'originale, l'ideatore. 








						DM PRANKS Intervista agli ideatori | Trasimeno Lake Web
					

DM Pranks è un canale YouTube creato da un ragazzo di Magione, Matteo Moroni. Nacque ben tre anni fa e  oggi conta più di 4 milioni di iscritti e 527




					trasimenolakeweb.altervista.org


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sono finti... https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/poli...no-violenza-miei-e-ne-sono-fiero-1064379.html
> Il pensiero che se avessero beccato una persona avanti con l'età gli faceva un infarto è venuto anche a me.
> Sono molto bravi per la scenografia che creano, alcuni luoghi che scelgono, poi quello che è il montaggio con tanto di audio vari, non credo corrisponda a ciò che vede/sente chi subisce lo scherzo. Almeno non nello stesso modo. *In America si son trovati chi gli ha tirato fuori una pistola.*
> Io avevo trovato il loro canale all'inizio, quando ancora non erano così diffusi questo tipo di video, "scary prank" su YouTube, poi tantissimi li hanno copiati, in tutto il mondo. Ma la copia non è mai l'originale, l'ideatore.
> ...



Saranno dilettanti allo sbaraglio.
Se ci scappa il morto finiscono in galera, oltre al senso di colpa.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Saranno dilettanti allo sbaraglio.
> Se ci scappa il morto finiscono in galera, oltre al senso di colpa.


Lo dicono loro stessi in uno dei link che ti ho messo e non pensavano di avere il riscontro di pubblico avuto (mondiale).


----------

